# Cut Hair BEFORE or AFTER a bath????



## Tinkerbell

Hey All!

I hope this finds you and all of your beautiful babies happy and healthy.

It is majorly hot here in Alabama and Tiki loves to play outside with the other dogs. However, he is getting matted easily and his hair is growing out wayyyyy too fast. 

He is going to get a bath today and I want to use the clippers on him so his hair is easier to manage. 

Should I cut his hair before or after his bath? With dry hair of wet?

Thanks in advance for your help! 

Cheri 

PS: Tiki went to the vet on Saturday and had a healthy checkup and shots. He weighed in at exactly 5 lbs and his only abnormality is he has a terrible overbite. But he is healthy and the happiest and smartest little puppy!


----------



## mom2bijou

I'm no expert..but i'm pretty sure that Benny's groomer washes, drys, then cuts him. I don't groom...but I think that is how is his routine. Glad to hear the vet visit went well!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bonnie always gets a bath first, then she gets groomed.


----------



## MalteseJane

I always do things in reverse. I will cut first and bathe later. My thinking in doing this that way is he will be quicker bathed and use less shampoo and quicker dried. Not sure tho it is the right way to do it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

The hair is easier to clipper when it's clean. Be sure to take before and after pics!


----------



## casa verde maltese

I've always heard (and the groomer do it this way) - wash then cut..


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Well I guess that I am back wards,







cause last night when I cut Suzy and the others I cut first. Which I did not used clippers. I did it with scissors I guess that is why it worked out OK.


----------



## HappyB

> Well I guess that I am back wards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause last night when I cut Suzy and the others I cut first. Which I did not used clippers. I did it with scissors I guess that is why it worked out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Becky,

Knowing how often you wash your dogs, I doubt they were dirty when you started.


----------



## casa verde maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=373736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess that I am back wards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause last night when I cut Suzy and the others I cut first. Which I did not used clippers. I did it with scissors I guess that is why it worked out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Becky,
> 
> Knowing how often you wash your dogs, I doubt they were dirty when you started.
> [/B]
Click to expand...























I guess that would mean you weren't backwards at all. I have a cocker and when I've shaved her it is easier to wash first because of all the oil in her hair - but man waiting for her hair to dry was painful.


----------



## lorraine

Well cared for Maltese seldom get really grubby i.e. enough to blunt scissors or clippers. I've tried it both ways and haven't noticed any difference. At the grooming classes I attended they suggest clipping/scissoring long coats down first (less to deal with), then bathing/drying, then finishing off wiv a bit of spit and polish


----------



## Cosy

I always cut then bathe, then trim again as there are always strays you don't see til they are bathed out.


----------



## Kara

> I always do things in reverse. I will cut first and bathe later. My thinking in doing this that way is he will be quicker bathed and use less shampoo and quicker dried. Not sure tho it is the right way to do it.[/B]


I always bath Milly afterwards too. For those same reasons.


----------



## Je55ica

I've been working at a grooming shop on and off for 8 years and am currently working there. I do some grooming, but mainly handle the prep such as bathing, drying, brushing, cutting nails, pulling ear hair, and anal glands. At out shop the only time a dog is not bathed b4 the groom is if it is matted to the skin. Bathing your dog b4 the groom not only saves wear and tear on your equipment, but also makes hair more easy to manage. If a dog is matted badly we will shave it down where needed, bathe it and then completely groom it again after the bath.


----------



## starry

> I've been working at a grooming shop on and off for 8 years and am currently working there. I do some grooming, but mainly handle the prep such as bathing, drying, brushing, cutting nails, pulling ear hair, and anal glands. At out shop the only time a dog is not bathed b4 the groom is if it is matted to the skin. Bathing your dog b4 the groom not only saves wear and tear on your equipment, but also makes hair more easy to manage. If a dog is matted badly we will shave it down where needed, bathe it and then completely groom it again after the bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Could you tell me if my groomer is just trying to save his tools by telling me it's better if they wash my Lhassa and blow her coat b4 grooming? I prefer to wash her the night b4 and just bring her in for a cut since the last time she got terrible (both) ear infections! P.S. I tip him decently! :smilie_daumenpos:AND bring bagels/crm cheese for all the staff!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=374466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working at a grooming shop on and off for 8 years and am currently working there. I do some grooming, but mainly handle the prep such as bathing, drying, brushing, cutting nails, pulling ear hair, and anal glands. At out shop the only time a dog is not bathed b4 the groom is if it is matted to the skin. Bathing your dog b4 the groom not only saves wear and tear on your equipment, but also makes hair more easy to manage. If a dog is matted badly we will shave it down where needed, bathe it and then completely groom it again after the bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you tell me if my groomer is just trying to save his tools by telling me it's better if they wash my Lhassa and blow her coat b4 grooming? I prefer to wash her the night b4 and just bring her in for a cut since the last time she got terrible (both) ear infections! P.S. I tip him decently! :smilie_daumenpos:AND bring bagels/crm cheese for all the staff!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That is what it is you are toooooooooooo nice and good to him. lol No just joking.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I cut first. Then I bath and all those little hairs disappear down the drain. Then I dry and then I cut any stragglers that I find.


----------



## Je55ica

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=374466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working at a grooming shop on and off for 8 years and am currently working there. I do some grooming, but mainly handle the prep such as bathing, drying, brushing, cutting nails, pulling ear hair, and anal glands. At out shop the only time a dog is not bathed b4 the groom is if it is matted to the skin. Bathing your dog b4 the groom not only saves wear and tear on your equipment, but also makes hair more easy to manage. If a dog is matted badly we will shave it down where needed, bathe it and then completely groom it again after the bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you tell me if my groomer is just trying to save his tools by telling me it's better if they wash my Lhassa and blow her coat b4 grooming? I prefer to wash her the night b4 and just bring her in for a cut since the last time she got terrible (both) ear infections! P.S. I tip him decently! :smilie_daumenpos:AND bring bagels/crm cheese for all the staff!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


We will allow it normally. Or atleast let the customer try it once. their are more cons for groomers than their equipment ware. We have customers that say they will, and then either wont do it, or they will not do it good enough. A lot of people also let their dog air dry, compared to blowing it dry or drying it with a force dryer like we do. this leaves the hair less straight and shiney and less managable. I cant speak for all groomers, but at our shop we like to consider ourselves some of the best, so we dont like letting a dog leave looking or smelling bad, that makes us look bad. but to the point, we let them try it, and as long as they do a good job it is fine with us. 
Maybe even give them another try, but make sure you make them aware of the ear infections and ask them to use cautions like cottin in the ears during a bath and to be cautious of the water around them. also make sure they are cleaning them regularly. (and that they note it all on your customer file)


----------

